

The People's PRISM - gdne

This is a call to all U.S. and international internet companies, internet services, and websites to make public the browsing habits of anyone in the U.S. government.<p>We know the source of a web request based on the IP address.  We know what IP blocks are owned by the U.S. government.  The collective global internet community should publicly publish the logs of all requests originating from U.S. government IP addresses.<p>Imagine if pornhub.com made public a list of all URLs browsed where the requests originated from IP addresses used by the U.S. government.  Imagine if wikipedia had a realtime public feed and log of URLs being browsed by IP addresses from the Pentagon.  Imagine if email relays publicly published the &quot;meta data&quot; of all emails that went through their system that originated from or went to any @.gov address.<p>If we can&#x27;t prevent them from looking at our &quot;meta data&quot;, we can collectively do the same to them by making their &quot;meta data&quot; public.  Maybe then, they&#x27;ll understand why this is a bad idea.<p>Collectively, we can be the ones who watch the watchers.
======
melpomene
This is done in Sweden by the project Creeper[1]. People embedd images on
their websites and the site list all the ip adresses, belonging to the state,
that visit those websites.

There is also a similar project, mediacreeper, for IP belonging to the press
[2].

[1] [http://gnuheter.com/creeper/senaste](http://gnuheter.com/creeper/senaste)
[2] [http://mediacreeper.com/latest](http://mediacreeper.com/latest)

~~~
Semaphor
Something similar exists in Germany, I forgot the name though.

